# breeding bettas in tubs..?



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ive hear many people say they do this, i know how to setup a breeding aquarium but how would i set up a breeding tub for bettas such as a rubbermaid container? I have one thats about 30 gallons and i have a heater, now what? I just dont understand how i would be able to monitor the bettas, how are you even able to tell if they spawn if your looking from the surface? any advice would be greatly appreciated lol..


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I used a 30 gallon clear rubbermaid tub once and I didn't have any trouble. I don't know how you'd check on them if is a solid color tub though. If you want to breed them in a tub, get a clear one....


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know what a rubbermaid tub is, but I use a dark (mostly black) round tub about 10-13.5g. I fill the water half or 1/3 and use a lot of anacharis in half of the tub. I don't use cups or any nest area. I simply cover the top where I want the nest to be (usually with wood). I could see everything.

This is not my breeding set up. But this is the tub I use and the white square is how I cover (sometimes I cover half of the tub)














If you don't use cups for nest areas, you can see the eggs. Further the female will usually be at the opposite side of the tub.
You can reduce the plants or spread them evenly through out the tub once spawning is complete. You can see fry, gunk, etc. And once you're used to it, you can tell if the fry are having problems. But you can't see the fry eating, nor can you take pictures of them.

Deeper tubs like this 21g icebox is harder to control. You cant see much other than if the spawning is done. I usually don't siphon gunk out when using this tub. And I control my fry at night - when fry usually rest on the surface.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I breed almost exclusively in a 5 gallon clear sterilite container. I prefer the plastic containers because with the tight fitting lid you can keep air very moist and humid inside the tank above the water which is essential to good nests and healthy development of the fry.

Personally I would get a smaller bin to spawn and then transfer the fry to a larger bin when they're older. Too big a space can reduce the liklihood that all the fry will find enough food. Essentially the smaller the surface area the higher the food ratio will be which means fatter fry and less waste
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha I was looking on google about the tubs... because I have more room for a clear tub, that I can get for 5-10 dollars rather than a 20-50 gallon tank, for 70+ dollars -.- so I much appreciate the ideas here  I am breeding bettas, so may need large areas for the fry when they get older ^^


----------



## Mohan85 (Aug 27, 2011)

tubs look hard to keep clean is it to mimic a more natural environment? or is it just for the purpose of cheaper cost? looks cool tho, but i cant imagine doing this lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think I may have to, but then again I may not  lol. I think it is just easier to contain so many fry lol


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

They are just as easy to clean many of mine are kind of opaque you can see the eggs in the nest and fry when they swim close enough and their cheaper then glass. I have yet to find any difference between tubs and aquariums


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Speaking of tubs for breeding, I have found clear 2 gallon tubs for $1 each at the dollar store where everything is $1. I They can be useful to have around as temporary housing for young males.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll have to look there. That sounds like a good deal. Were they longer or tall?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

So its recommended to breed in a 5 gal, and as te fry get bigger switch the fry to a larger tub?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Personally, I would go with longer than tall. Mainly because tall is harder to clean and maintain (visually too) and longer is nicer for them personally I think  Now that my bettas spawned (the Spartan/Madame generation!!) I will be looking for tubs soon...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I bred mine in a 10 gallon with 6 inches of water, a floating plant, potted plant, a hiding spot, and a styrofoam cup cut lengthwise. The nest filled the area of water under the cup (cave), the female hid in the hiding spot, and the floating plants provide a lovely infusoria helper.  When the fry get bigger, you can move them (carefully, like with a small container rather than a net) into a bigger area  a 5 gallon tank is nice for breeding, just you may want to get cycled tanks ready for 3-4 weeks for the females, and jars or tubs for the males when they get more aggressive


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I like ten gals or larger personally cause I like the larger water volume. Meaning if I fill a ten gal with 4 inches of water and a 20 with 4 inches of water I get more water volume with the 20.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I prefer the smaller tank at first because there is going to be more food per square inch which means a higher likelihood that every fry will get a good meal.. which makes them grow faster. So in a full 4 gallon tub that is only 12 inches (or so) long it is going to be easier to find food than say the same amount of food in a 24 in long tank. Once they're reliably eating the food I give them I like moving to a 10 gallon.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That makes sense


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Great info everyone!!!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I love getting info on here. Just too bad sometimes opinions are hated on here, like any place... but hey, people are people, just gotta learn which ones to listen to ;p and this thread, is definitely good.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I'll have to look there. That sounds like a good deal. Were they longer or tall?


The tubs that I found are wider than they are tall.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I want to see if I can find some tubs as well... Mind as well.

Here is a question... plastic containments do not make the water cold as fast as glass. Is this true?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Personally I haven't noticed the difference between glass and plastic loosing heat differently, I have a heater in all tank so I have yet to test it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hmm ok. Well I may just go for tubs anyways, because 1. cheaper and 2. if someone wants a betta they can probably just have the tub he came with lol! less stress on the fishy.

My friend's betta (who died within a week NOT her fault but her brother being a butt (insert more mean of a word)) got easily stressed from everything... being moved, cleaning, having a new object, new people.... ><


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

If the temperature of the water in the larger tub is heated by the temperature of the air, the water temperature of the plastic tub seems to be cooler than the temperataure of a glass tank at the same level in the room. If the water is heated by an internal submersible heater, the plastic does seem to help hold in heat. I hope this information I have found by trial and error helps someone.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

dragon lady it does  so.... internal heater definitely lol


----------

